# Sikhism Philosophy Weekly Digest



## Admin (Oct 28, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.hr {border:0px; border-top:1px dotted #000000; height:0px;}.hr {	margin: 0;	padding: 0;	border-bottom: 1px dotted #A5AEC5;}--></style></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />We would like to thank you for your continued patronage to SPN.<br /><br />We are glad to send you the latest edition of SPN weekly newsletter, which brings the latest updates on the happenings in the network. We hope to see you around here SPN.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Unsubscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 28-10-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17745">Hukamnama October 28,2007 from Sri Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />Hukamnama Translation - October 28, 2007 ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>28-10-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>14</td>	<td>12:27 PM, 28-10-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17738">maintaining our culture</a><br />the majority of us are idiots thats why. A few of us who are not have started ...</td>	<td>satwant</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>66</td>	<td>12:53 AM, 28-10-2007</td>	<td>TGill</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17737">Hukamnama October 27,2007 from Sri Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />Hukamnama Translation - October 27, 2007 ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>26</td>	<td>10:05 AM, 27-10-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17736">Help me please</a><br />LOL /   / stop wallowing in self guilt... /   / all go through this and what is ...</td>	<td>Anoop</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>46</td>	<td>03:57 AM, 27-10-2007</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17735">Which Guru...</a><br />DrKhalsa, /  / Veer ji, what you say is true. The problem comes up when a person ...</td>	<td>Sherab</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>03:37 AM, 28-10-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17734">The Meaning of Shabad Guru Surat Dhun Chela: Holy Word as Soul Teacher</a><br />Here's an article by another Kirpal Singh Nijjar (Second Kirpal Singh) / I ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>12:55 AM, 27-10-2007</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17731">'Transport of Guru Granth Sahib to Canada violated Sikh code'</a><br />how abt someone having a soft copy of SGGS and sending it via mail...now that ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>26-10-2007</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>46</td>	<td>04:22 AM, 27-10-2007</td>	<td>amarsanghera</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />Dr Naik was arguing that ONE of the reasons why Islam is growing in the west is ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>360</td>	<td>8748</td>	<td>02:28 PM, 16-10-2007</td>	<td>japjisahib04</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />Randeep Ji / Following reply has been received by me from one of my friend who I ...</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>326</td>	<td>13912</td>	<td>05:13 PM, 09-10-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>22712</td>	<td>09:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Lesbian marriage falls apart in Punjab, one booked ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>252</td>	<td>13243</td>	<td>01:18 AM, 13-09-2007</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />there is no doubt, there blame lies squarely with parents. /   / Our children ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>19899</td>	<td>01:56 AM, 03-10-2007</td>	<td>Niku 38</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />One isn't necessarily born with courage, but one is born with potential. Without ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>207</td>	<td>14905</td>	<td>01:37 PM, 31-08-2007</td>	<td>begum</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2436">Short-hair ban on Gurudwara Marriages</a><br />And we wonder why the youth are not attracted to the teachings of Sikhism!   ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>16-03-2005</td>	<td>175</td>	<td>8724</td>	<td>07:01 PM, 08-10-2007</td>	<td>jag69</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />I personally also feel that God really doesn't care if we get piercings or ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>71</td>	<td>20483</td>	<td>02:06 AM, 11-10-2007</td>	<td>kelly_kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />s.s.akal ji. /   /   / why waist time worry about others . Instead of mending ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>166</td>	<td>14742</td>	<td>04:15 PM, 07-06-2007</td>	<td>jaspi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>14582</td>	<td>08:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />my thinking is Sikh philosophy is outside the narrow constraints of Semitic ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>126</td>	<td>13748</td>	<td>04:12 PM, 20-10-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Thise Aari,havan,vrat Are Called Karamkands Thise May Lead To Hipocracy Because ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>100</td>	<td>11094</td>	<td>07:18 PM, 25-09-2007</td>	<td>GURVINDER</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />Are these people improving their Karmas ? by showing the others the righteous ...</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>10877</td>	<td>05:33 AM, 20-10-2007</td>	<td>randip singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />Dear brother /  / I read an interesting thread in some other sikh site titled " ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>88</td>	<td>10830</td>	<td>02:43 PM, 03-08-2007</td>	<td>Sworn_Avenger</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17737">Hukamnama October 27,2007 from Sri Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />Hukamnama Translation - October 27, 2007 ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17734">The Meaning of Shabad Guru Surat Dhun Chela: Holy Word as Soul Teacher</a><br />Here's an article by another Kirpal Singh Nijjar (Second Kirpal Singh) / I ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>27-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17726">Barah Maah Tukhari  07.35 min. Line by Line</a><br />YouTube - Barah Maah Tukhari - Sikh Prayer ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>26-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17725">Jaitsree Kee Vaar  12.52 min.</a><br />YouTube - Jaitsree Kee Vaar - Sikh Prayer ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>26-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17724">Ramkalee Kee Vaar 6.32 min Line by Line</a><br />YouTube - Raamkalee Kee Vaar - Sikh Prayer ...</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>26-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17722">Hukamnama October 26,2007 from Sri Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar</a><br />Hukamnama Translation - October 26, 2007 ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>26-10-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=17708">Asa Di Vaar</a><br />YouTube - Asa Di Vaar - Sikh Prayer (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbAklNMs4mc)</td>	<td>begum</td>	<td>25-10-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=280">deora</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1777">vishalrajan</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=692">hSingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1577">Pavan Kumar</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=951">dihot</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1573">dpsbaweja</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=870">HarpreetSingh12345678</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=845">kings2005</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=645">Rocket</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=978">Guru_Kesikh</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>422 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>439 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>4,060 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>2 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

